# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  مباشر : تمرين المريخ الختامى لموقعة السبت ..

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*ادى فريق المريخ تمرينه الختامى بالقلعة الحمراء بحضور جميع اللاعبين ما عدا المصابين وحضر ايضاً 10 لاعبين من فريق الشباب وبدأ التمرين بتمارين اللياقة البدنية ومن ثم بتقسيمة بين المرشح والمرابط ..

وقد اصر ريكاردو على خروج الصحفيين من ارض الملعب وامرهم بمشاهدة التمرين من المقصورة ..
كما حضر التمرين مولانا ازهرى وداعة الله من مجلس المريخ والدكتور عمر محمود خالد ..
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

*

----------


## KING1

*اللهم انصر فخر افريقيا
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


عبد الحميد عمارى (السعودى ) نجم المريخ السابق حضر التمرين مشجعاً لازملائه ..



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*تحميل صور
تحميل صور
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*تحميل صور
تحميل صور
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*لفتة كبيرة من لاعب كبير
عبد الحميد لاعب موهوب ولكن ظلم نفسه
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تسلم كولا
انت رائع 
تعريجه 
مدام الصحفيين قالو ليهم المقصوره انت كيف صورت الصور دي وريني

*

----------


## جعفر بابكر

*اجمل حاجة انو الروح المعنوية مرتفعة جدا  جدا وانشاء الله الجمهور بتم الباقي يوم السبت يوم الخبت  ادينا الفي مرادنا يارب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كالعادة الحبيب ميدو يذهلنا بالروائع
شكرًا حبيبنا ميدو ابداااااااع
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*شكرا ياكولا
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*غير مستغرب هذا الإبداع المستمر . . . كولا دائماً في الموعد
مشكور يا رائع
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

تسلم كولاانت رائع تعريجه مدام الصحفيين قالو ليهم المقصوره انت كيف صورت الصور دي وريني



هههههههههريكاردو صاحب شديييييييد 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جعفر بابكر
					

اجمل حاجة انو الروح المعنوية مرتفعة جدا جدا وانشاء الله الجمهور بتم الباقي يوم السبت يوم الخبت ادينا الفي مرادنا يارب



والله لاحظت انو فى عزيمة واصرار على دخول التشكيلة خاصة من راجى والشغيل  وضفر .دعواتكم يا صفوة 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كالعادة الحبيب ميدو يذهلنا بالروائعشكرًا حبيبنا ميدو ابداااااااع



الابداع فى طلتك يا حبيب 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

شكرا ياكولا



كان عاوز تشكرنى جيب لى سمسمى بث ..ويادار ما دخلك شر .. تهئ تهئ تهئ 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

غير مستغرب هذا الإبداع المستمر . . . كولا دائماً في الموعدمشكور يا رائع



تحياتى يا اونكل (على قول عجبكو ) ولا شكر على واجب
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*قلت لي كم من فريق الشباب ؟؟؟؟

انا شخشياً شفت اربعة فقط هههههه 

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

قلت لي كم من فريق الشباب ؟؟؟؟

انا شخشياً شفت اربعة فقط هههههه 





اين كنت تجلس لكى تعرف كان كم ؟؟
عليك بمراجعة طبيب الاسنان ..
واحذر ان تنسى نضارة الشمس تانى ..
كما نأمل ان تطل على عيادة الباطنية سيعاً لكى لا يتفاقم الامر ..
واتبشتنـــــــــــــــــــــــــنى 
*

----------


## مناوي

*هه 

انا شفت اربعة فقط من الشباب ..

بعدين انت القال ليك صور التمرين منو ؟؟

مش الصحفيين طردوهم ..!! ههههههههه 

انا ما نسيت انت ماك صحفي !!!! 

لكن الا بكون شلبي اداك الصور دي لأنو الوحيد من الصحفيين المتواجد 

بملعب الخماسياااااااااات هي اقصد بال...؟؟ ؟ اتصوري

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*هاهاهااااااااو ..
العتب على النظر..
الغريبة كانو فى صحفيين ومصورين كتااااااااار .. برضو ما شفتهم ؟؟ سلامة سنيناتك القدام 

وشلبى دا بالذات ماقاعد يتعامل مع زول 
*

----------


## مناوي

*بالتوفييييييييييييييييييييييق للزعيم سيد البلد الاوحد...

*

----------


## jafaros

*تثثثثثثثثثثثثثلم يا كولا يا رااائع
                        	*

----------


## امير الشامى

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*ألف شكر يا غالي وبالتوفيق للزعيـــم إن شاء الله ...
*

----------


## السيد

*تسلم ياكولا وأنشاء الله بقيت كويس شايفك تعتب الحاصل شنو يا مان

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

تسلم ياكولا وأنشاء الله بقيت كويس شايفك تعتب الحاصل شنو يا مان





تسلم يا حبيب ..
اصابة طفيفة من جراء تدخل عنيف من باسكال فى التمرين ..
وان شاء الله ح اشارك فى مباراة الغد ....

@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
بس فى المدرجات مع الاولتراس eisawi
*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*ألف شكر يا غالي وبالتوفيق للزعيـــم إن شاء الله
*

----------


## ودادنتود

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله من 10 صباحا في الاستاد
*

----------

